# HELP ME!



## Mr.Igi (1. Juli 2007)

ICh hab mich auf 70 gelvelt ohne einen Beruf und jetzt hab ich einen angefangen ...
Aber das skillen ist soo mühselig weil z.b lvl 10 Mobs viel Schlehcter droppen weil sie für mich zu schwach sind. Und das ist Mit Wollstof u.s.w das selbe!

Ich weiss echt nicht was ich machen soll... ICh habe schon nach Mobs im Hohen Levelbereich gesuchtdie LS oder Wollstoff doppen daber da is nichts...


HELP ME!

Danke für jede Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (1. Juli 2007)

was genau möchtest du denn skillen? 

am schnellsten wird wohl sein mats im ah kaufen. 
das das aber nicht die günstigste variante ist ... ist dir wahrscheinlich klar ^^

aber mit lvl70 kann man ja relativ zackig zu gold kommen das man in mats investieren kann


----------



## Door81 (3. Juli 2007)

wollstoff bekommst du wunderbar im verlies also zumind auf alliseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da droppt fast jeder mob wolle, schneller geht nur kaufen.

auf hordeseite müssts eigentlich in shadowfang massig wolle droppen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


Stoffe droppen allgemein Humanoide, bzw. Runen und Teufelsstoff auch die Satyren in Azshara und Fellwood. 

bis knapp lvl 20 Leinen (die Goblins im Brachland nordöstlich zb., oder im Steinkrallengebirge die Elfen und Goblins) 
bis lvl 30 Wolle (evtl. Harpien und andere Humanoide in thousand needles)
bis Lvl 40 Seide (im Kloster droppt zb Wolle und Seide)
bis Lvl 50 Magiestoff (Piraten in Tanaris zB oder die höheren Blutsegelbukaniere)
bis 60 Runenstoff (Satyren oder Blutelfen in Azshara sind super geeignet) 
und in der Scherbenwelt so ab 61 rum dann Netherstoff.


----------



## Tahngarth (3. Juli 2007)

für magiestoff eignen sich auch die furbolgs im teufelswald ganz gut
und runenstoff die untoten in de pestländer


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Juli 2007)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> ICh hab mich auf 70 gelvelt ohne einen Beruf und jetzt hab ich einen angefangen ...
> Aber das skillen ist soo mühselig weil z.b lvl 10 Mobs viel Schlehcter droppen weil sie für mich zu schwach sind. Und das ist Mit Wollstof u.s.w das selbe!


Ich weis ja nicht, wo du das her hast, aber die droppen genauso, als wenn du einen niedrigeren Level hast. Da werden keine Unterschiede gemacht. Nur sollten es schon Humanoide sein die du umhaust.


----------



## Sisloc (3. Juli 2007)

also mit lev 70 hat man jawohl keine probs zu farmen^^ wie schon gesagt humanoide und untote dropn stoffe.

geb doch einfach hier bei der suche den stoff deiner wahl ein und schau wer es wo am häufigsten dropd und ob es die mobs an dem ort häufig gibt und schnell spawnen.

oder du farmst in der scherbenwelt verkaufst den plunder und deckst dich im ah mit dem ein was du brauchst... ist auch gut für die kleinen chars die nicht viel kohle haben^^


----------



## Fendulas (3. Juli 2007)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> ICh hab mich auf 70 gelvelt ohne einen Beruf und jetzt hab ich einen angefangen ...
> Aber das skillen ist soo mühselig weil z.b lvl 10 Mobs viel Schlehcter droppen weil sie für mich zu schwach sind. Und das ist Mit Wollstof u.s.w das selbe!
> 
> Ich weiss echt nicht was ich machen soll... ICh habe schon nach Mobs im Hohen Levelbereich gesuchtdie LS oder Wollstoff doppen daber da is nichts...
> ...


1. Egal welches Level du hast, die Dropchance wird bei dem jeweiligen Mob weder gesenkt noch erhöht.
2. Mobs im hohen Levelbereich haben einen ganz anderen Loottable. Da darfst du gar kein LS/WS/SS erwarten ;-)
Die gibts bei den Humanoiden/Dämonen, die Door 81 aufgezählt hat.
Renn einmal durch die Todesminen (Allianz..aber eig. gehts auch mit Horde^^) dann hast du soooviel LS und Ws...hachja *g*


----------



## Nexxarus (4. Juli 2007)

wenn du noch leinenstoff brauchst und auf der hordenseite bist geh rfa (flammenschlund) da droppste viel leinenstoff. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spongebopp (4. Juli 2007)

Fendulas schrieb:


> 1. Egal welches Level du hast, die Dropchance wird bei dem jeweiligen Mob weder gesenkt noch erhöht.


Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch...
Sind Mobs höher als du sinkt die Chance das seltene Gegenstände droppen erheblich... gab da mal einen Post im Offiziellen in dem das einer ausprobiert hatte und ich hab beim Teufelsstoffarmen auch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
umgedreht ist das aber glaube ich nicht so... d.h. wenn du 50 level höher als die Mobs bist droppen die genauso wie wenn du 5 level drüber bist.


----------



## Fendulas (4. Juli 2007)

Spongebopp schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch...
> Sind Mobs höher als du sinkt die Chance das seltene Gegenstände droppen erheblich... gab da mal einen Post im Offiziellen in dem das einer ausprobiert hatte und ich hab beim Teufelsstoffarmen auch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
> umgedreht ist das aber glaube ich nicht so... d.h. wenn du 50 level höher als die Mobs bist droppen die genauso wie wenn du 5 level drüber bist.


Mh, okay. Ich kenne den Post im offiziellen Forum nicht, na gut.
Aber jetzt mal auf diesen Thread bezogen: er ist ja eh schon hoch genug, da meinte ich dass es keinen Unterschied macht genauso wie du geschrieben hast 





> wenn du 50 level höher als die Mobs bist droppen die genauso wie wenn du 5 level drüber bist.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem: seltene Gegenstände braucht er ja nicht, nur den ollen Stoff ;-)


----------



## Gelena (5. Juli 2007)

Mit lvl 70 kann man doch bestimmt an einigen anderen Orten farmen. Dann eben einkaufen, Stack Leinen im AH kostet noch keine 75S auf Aeg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juli 2007)

Spongebopp schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch...
> Sind Mobs höher als du sinkt die Chance das seltene Gegenstände droppen erheblich... gab da mal einen Post im Offiziellen in dem das einer ausprobiert hatte und ich hab beim Teufelsstoffarmen auch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
> umgedreht ist das aber glaube ich nicht so... d.h. wenn du 50 level höher als die Mobs bist droppen die genauso wie wenn du 5 level drüber bist.


Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen! 
Die Dropprate ist immer gleich, egal welches Level. Allerdings wurde von Blizzard hin und wieder die Dropprate der Mobs verändert. Auch bei dem Teufelsstoff war das mal so.
Blizzard macht das immer wieder mal. So z.B. droppte auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel zu Beginn auch weniger Netherstoff. Damals hat ich fast zwei Tage gebraucht mal einen 20er Stack zusammen zu bekommen. Wenn du heute in die Scherbenwelt mit einen 58-60er Char gehst, droppt schon erheblich mehr Netherstoff.


----------



## Bl1nd (6. Juli 2007)

Schonmal an nen Twink gedacht?


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juli 2007)

Was hat der "Twink" jetzt mit der Dropprate zu tun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loydos (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für Wollstoff Machs einfach Wenn du 70ig Bist Schnapp dirn Netten Kumpel oder jemanden
der So mind lvl 20 ist und geh mit ihm ein parr mal ins Verlies. Wollstoff dropt da gut und auch schon bischen
Seidenstoff. Wärend du alles Weg killst tut er fix alles aufsammeln er bekommt exp und nette items für sein lvl Dazu Kommt du brauchst dich nicht 1000 mal bücken^^ freut sich darüber und gibt dir dann den-die Stoffe Damit du skilen kannst. 
Leute die du nicht kennst machen das auch gerne musst ihnen halt sagen das sie es dir geben sollen Seidenstoff Mach das Kloster Auf die Selbe Weise somit Fährst du gut und hilfst auch^^

Zul Gibts Dann Halt Magiestoff, Runenstoff Östliche oder Westliche Pest. Einfach Farmen Wird Schon

Hoffe das Hilft dir ein Klein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asspick (6. Juli 2007)

twink hat nix mit der droprate zu tun, sondern einfach mit der möglichkeit beim lvl´, die sachen zu farmen die man braucht. würde ich dir auch empfelen, da es von vorteil ist mehrer berufe zu haben , die sich ergänzen.
zb. scheider ( mats droppen) und kürschner , und lederverarbeitung und bergbau. 
so kannst du mit bergbau mats für schneiderei und lederverarbeitung( im highskillbereich) farmen und für machen schneidersachen braucht du mats die du beim kürschnern sammeln kannst. ist natürlich nur ein beispiel.


----------



## d2po88in (23. Januar 2008)

moin moin liebe gemeinde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heute ist ja mittwoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , naja

allso ich gehe ja oft framen, und habe viel in meine beutel, von schrauben bis sand viel, manches habe ich schon auf die bank gebracht gehabt, leider ist mein profil, nit mehr gegeannen, so das ich neu beginnen mußte. 
wenn jemand was braucht, weshalb meldet er sich nicht, kann er umsonst habe, wenn er mir ein postfach zeigt "leider bis jetzt noch keins gefunden", bin jetzt in westfall und dort noch ein paar tage, das was ich beimn händler bekomme, ist oft lächelich, aber hilfe könnte ich mal gebrauchen, er soll ma nicht alles wegräumen sonder nur den rücken  frei halten.

meldet euch ruhig, mein profil lade ich ja hoch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (8. Februar 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> ICh hab mich auf 70 gelvelt ohne einen Beruf und jetzt hab ich einen angefangen ...
> Aber das skillen ist soo mühselig weil z.b lvl 10 Mobs viel Schlehcter droppen weil sie für mich zu schwach sind. Und das ist Mit Wollstof u.s.w das selbe!
> 
> Ich weiss echt nicht was ich machen soll... ICh habe schon nach Mobs im Hohen Levelbereich gesuchtdie LS oder Wollstoff doppen daber da is nichts...
> ...



Hättest auch einfach auf buffed nach wollstoff suchen könne in der datenbank aber wayne.

Du machst Schneiderei richtig?
Da werden einem doch eh die matz in arsch geschoben...
billigster herstellberuf in wow, Netherstoffstack(und des is des höchste) 3g im ah -_-

kauf dir des zeug


Wenn nich wollstoff farmt man in bsf < tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

